# need someone to talk to



## Guest (Jul 18, 2000)

I get very lonely and need someone to talk to because my husband doesn't really understand everything I go through and feel. I have severe fibro and myofacsia pain and dysfunction and severe chronic fatique syndrom. I want to chat with someone who understands and is going through pain also. I am on a lot of medication and I mean a lot. I'm on an antidepressant, 400mg. of Trozodone at night for sleep, clonazepam for nerves, sinemet for restless leg syndrom and 120mg of morphine sulfate a day for pain. Is there anyone out there on any of these medications. Is there any help on how to get your family to understand? I need all the help I can get. I also have aproblem getting into this site from time to time but I also am new at this computer stuff. Anyone willing to talk? Thanks so much. jfaith


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2000)

JFaith, welcome to a great listening and caring board. I am so sorry for what you are going through. I believe you will get some wonderful help and big shoulders here to listen.I am not on any of those meds but been there, done that. I either react strongly and have no reaction.About your family....all you can do is try to educate them if they are willing to listen. It took my husband a while to really get a grip on what I was feeling like. There was a day when he was wanting to put up Christmas lights outside this last christmas. I already knew that if I exerted myself in any form or fashion that day, I would regret it forever. I told him I was not feeling well. He went on out and started and guess he expected me to follow. He came in and made the remark that "these lights will never get up if we don't get to work on them". I told him again there was no way I could do it today. He asked me very genuinely later that day, "Honey, are you really feeling that bad today?" I just generally do not have real bad days but they do happen. They sometimes just really don't have a clue as to how we are feeling. I print things out for my husband so he can try to understand. I let him know if I can do stuff or not. I do push myself alot. I will not let this stuff get me down. You have to keep as positive an outlook as you can or this stuff will drag you down, okay?By the way, on your profile, I noticed you liked to read. I just finished reading the first Harry Potter book. Ya know, those books are not just for kids! It was excellent and I can't wait to get the next one now! What do you like to read?Write again. Lynne


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Jfaith:Welcome to our fm family. You are the third person from Wisconsin on this board. I understand what you are going through. We all do. It is difficult to explain this illness to others when you don't look ill. I agree with Lynne about educating your family and as well as yourself about fm. This syndrome affects us physically and mentally. There are a lot of sights about fm. Print some of the material out for your family to look at. I don't take the meds that you are taking, but I am on an anti-depressant, muscle relaxants, & anti-anxiety meds. Everyone deals with this differently and I say do what you must in order to survive. We have our fm chat nights on Monday evenings. We had one last night with a good turnout. Usually someone will post info on this board regarding the chat. Of course you can post anytime here and we will try to help you out as best as we can. Please don't go this alone, we are here for you. Take care and keep in touch.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi jfaith! I am so sorry you are so miserable. Like you and Moldie, I'm from Wisconsin, too. I am not on the meds you are, but I've been there and done that over the last 15 years and it is not easy. Each one of us responds differently to meds, so each case is different. We'll try to help you out the best way we can. Are you able to do stretching exercises or maybe a walk, etc. I know it is painful to move, but move we must. We need to keep oxygen supplied to those tissues. A Doctor of mine told me that for some unknown reason, Fibro people do not get enough oxygen to their muscle tissues and so those muscles cry out in pain. How do you feel about the meds you are on? Do you feel they are helping you or do you question that? Is your Doctor understanding and helpful? It's hard for family and friends to understand what we are feeling each and every day. My husband once told me that if I would go places and do things with him more often I would have the chance to forget about the pain and maybe it would go away!!!! Dah...... And I use to do just that, time and time again. It didn't matter how I felt, I just did for everybody else. And it almost threw me over the edge. I finally started speaking up and just telling it like it is. If they had a problem with that, it was their problem not mine. He still gets irritated with me sometimes, but too bad!! I'm the one who's hurting. Hang in there. This is a great board to be in touch with. I have had such good support. We're all here for you! Take care and keep in touch.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2000)

jfaith,Hello and welcome to a very friendly and caring group. I am so sorry you're in so much pain. That seems like a heavy load of drugs.I have not taken any of those meds so can't comment on them. Right now I'm only taking Celebrex for pain and that was only recently prescribed by my doctor. I was having some tremendous pain in my lower back, hips and legs. Almost like I'd expect to feel with a pinched nerve. Could hardly walk any distance at all. It's better now. I also have a standing prescription for 0.5 mg lorazepam (Ativan) for anxiety. Have just come through a very long period of depression. I'm sort of like Lynne, either I have an awful reaction to them or else they do nothing. I've always dislike taking drugs and I will only take what is absolutely necessary and not one mg more.How long have you been taking these meds?I know it must be difficult when your husband doesn't understand and seems unsympathetic. I think sometimes it may have to do with the fact that they feel so helpless to do anything about it and that creates anger perhaps. After awhile, they just 'tune out' in self defense.You will enjoy this board I think. It's a small group and a very caring and supportive group. Chronic pain creates such a bond.Seems that all of us are having some problems getting on this board now.I'll be glad to help you with the computer stuff. I am fairly knowledgeable as I've been using one for a number of years. Just ask. Or if you need someone to talk to, just email me at: calida###juno.com I check that mail at least a couple of times a day.Hi, everybody...there's a little inspirational piece down on that lowest board, (Discuss anything other than....) I saw it on somebody's website and created it here. It kind of "spoke" to me.Take care everyone and keep in touch, jfaith. You don't have to endure this alone.calida


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2000)

I'm not at all sure how to reply to the messages I received to my first posting. If someone could tell me how to answer replys so it's on the same page would you please let me know. For all I know I'm doing it now. I'm extremly tired right now and will answer all of you who have written to me tomorrow. Please someone let me know how. Thank and thank you so much for replying and I hope to hear from many of you. I have so much I need to say and would like to add to your posts.thanks again. Till tomorrow, jfaith. ------------------


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2000)

Good morning, jfaith...You did it correctly. After the last post in the thread you want to reply to, you'll see two little yellow sticky notes with push pins in them on the left hand side. Click on the one that says "Reply to post", type in what you want to say and when done, scroll down and below the form you'll see "Submit reply". That's it.Will talk to you today sometime.calida


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2000)

Welcome! We hope you stay with us, everyone is so great here. All I can add to the great posts already here is ditto. Post soon, and hope to see you in the chats.Lori Ann


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2000)

I just found this site and feel that it is a God send. The bad thing is, that God sent the web address along time ago and I forgot what it was for. I have been looking at it for days and decided to try today. Don't know what I'm doing, but here goes. I was diagnosed with Fibro about 21 years ago and suffered with severe headaches, which I think was caused by everday stress. I have been on generic elavil for the last 4 years, but I have found something that helps with no side effects. If my shoulders start to get tense and tight (or any muscle) and I need a massage before I get a full blown headache, and I don't have a husband or kid home to bribe, I use two tennis balls in a tube sock. You can lay on the floor and use these on the trigger points. Hurts like you know what at the time, but can relieve the pain afterwards. You can just roll all over the floor and get a complete massage (and hope no one sees and wonders what in the heck you are doing. You will find this in a book called "Fibromyalgia & Chronic Myofascial Pain Syndrome A Survival Manual" by Devin Starlanyl, MD and Mary Ellen Copeland, Ms. At the first signs, of the muscles starting to Knot up, I hit the floor and can usually ward off a bad headache. It's good to know that I'm not alone. Thank you for all of the postings. Hope to learn a lot. Can't wait to try the water. Cathy P.S. another good book is "Pain Erasure, TheBonnie Prudden Way" by Bonnie Prudden Thanks again!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2000)

Hi AnglM...All right...a Tennessean on board! (I'm a native Tennessean but now live in Texas.)Welcome to this forum. I'm sure you will like it here. Nice helpful and caring folks.I'm in a rush this afternoon with chores to do but just wanted to say "hi" and extend a welcome to you.Later,calida


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi, AnglM794! Welcome! This is a great board. And thanks for the excellent suggestion of massaging with those tennis balls. I think I'm going to hop in the car first thing in the morning and buy some. Lord knows there's enough tube socks around this place!!! No problem there. I'll just make sure I close the drapes when I'm rolling around!!! You know something? My dog does that same thing with her rag bone. I'll bet it does feel good! Keep in touch. I'm going to check those books out, too. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2000)

Hi, for you with the headaches, when I was in physical therapy, they gave me moist heat pads that you put in your microwave for a short time, heat to your likeing. Anyway for the tenson in your shoulders they work great. Theres one pad made just for the neck and shoulders. I also have one for any spot on my back but works good anywhere. Ask your doctor about, physical therapy can also teach you some very simple strech exercise that arn't hard at long, but also work very well. I only had to go therapy a few times to get this. Would be worth the effprt. Good luck. I'm also new at this and started this post and forgot your name. I'm also on Imitex prn.. Good luck with your head aches. I can't do what you do with the tennis balls because I can't get on the floor, not without staying there until someone shows up to pick me up. jfaith.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Everyone and Welcome AnglM794:Welcome to our group Angl. As mentioned before this is a great group. We are here to lend a shoulder to cry on, to enjoy a joke or two and basically share our experiences. We also have our chat nites on Monday nites. The chats usually start around 9:00 p.m. (eastern). Watch for postings. Thank you for the tennis ball advice. My old chiropractor told me about tennis balls on the lower back, but your idea sounds great. The hubby massages my back when I ask (but I think under his breath, he saying curses, curses). So I'll have to give this a try. My girlfriend has a whirlpool tub and she says it's great for fm. I can't afford it right now, but some time down the road I would like to get one. Anyways, just wanted to touch base with everyone. How's everyone doing today. It's a gorgeous sunny day in Ontario (not much humidity). I love it. Talk to you later.


----------

